# Free to a good home...



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I built these muskrat trapping stations a few years ago with the idea that I would do some trapping; unfortunately, I never got the time to do it.

I spent a lot of time on these, and I really, _really_ hate the idea of just throwing them out. I built 4, and 3 of them were designed for use with a 110 conibear, while the other was designed for the use of a coil spring.

So.......if anyone wants them, they are free for the taking; all you have to do is come pick them up. First person to shoot me a P.M. can have 'em.

I live in Troy (S.E. Michigan).

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

those are nice! bring them up to the convention in August and I'll take'em. someone will grab these.. if not.. :corkysm55


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Al, I was thinking we could donate them at the kid's raffle. What do you think? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Al, I was thinking we could donate them at the kid's raffle. What do you think?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Your my hero!

Griff


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

great idea!! now why didnt I think of that?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Made arrangements to pick them up tomorrow. Now just to hide them before convention so the wife isn' t tempted to paint them pink. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll be looking through my collection of books and dvd's to see what I can bring with me. Hopefully that VHS tape will make it up there this year, assuming everyone in Michigan hasn't watched it already


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

motorcityhtps said:


> I'll be looking through my collection of books and dvd's to see what I can bring with me. Hopefully that VHS tape will make it up there this year, assuming everyone in Michigan hasn't watched it already


Haha! I wonder what happened to the raccoon trapping one that was being passed around on this site? I watched that thing so many times while I had it I thought I was going to wear it out. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr. 16gauge,

Thank you very much for the donation to the MTPCA convention kids raffle in Evart this August! You have made four children very happy with your floats! They are all well engineered, durably constructed, and meticulously camouflaged. 

Please consider stopping by our convention in person this Summer on Saturday, August 18th, 2012 to see the joy on the kids faces when they realize they have won one of your gifts!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

To all;
I'm glad that there was some interest and that they will be used for a great cause. I doubt that I can make it to the convention, but I would enjoy seeing some pics of the event, if that is possible.
I'm just sorry that I wasn't able to get out and do some trapping myself.....


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Haha! I wonder what happened to the raccoon trapping one that was being passed around on this site? I watched that thing so many times while I had it I thought I was going to wear it out.


Well since I was the first one to ship the vhs tape out, maybe the person who has it will ship it to me or bring it to the convention so we can add it to the kids raffle... 

Oh yeah, dennis!! Should I bring those varmint hunting lights that I was telling you about at outdoorama so you can check them out??



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

motorcityhtps said:


> Well since I was the first one to ship the vhs tape out, maybe the person who has it will ship it to me or bring it to the convention so we can add it to the kids raffle...
> 
> Oh yeah, dennis!! Should I bring those varmint hunting lights that I was telling you about at outdoorama so you can check them out?


Definitely! The wife needs ideas for an early Christmas gift for me. They should do the trick. Lol

As for the tape...last I heard, T-dog96 had it I believe.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll have to send him a pm
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

